# shakeys pics



## shakey (Jun 8, 2004)

Here are a few of me,i am 12 days out from entering my 1st comp:eek:


----------



## Hardrive (Apr 28, 2004)

Looking good bro what are your stats? and which comp are you entering???

Looking very lean....Good going.

Wish you all the best for the comp


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

you must really have come down, lol youve even lost it from your feet, theres no way your slippers would fit you now, ha ha , just kidding mate couldnt resist it! 

On the other hand damn you look good, pretty tight all round good stuff mate if i looked like that id have pics up all the time in here, good luck


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

Have to agree with the others mate looking very good. Good luck and keep us posted on how you do in the comp.


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

ooh man, your gonna be hurting after all that posing


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Looking lean bro.

I like the shoulders. They are big for how lean you are, really round.

Did you do a cycle before?

I can usually tell if someone has cycled by their shoulders. Im not picking on you, I wish I looked that good.

How tall and how much do you weigh?


----------



## Carnivore (Apr 7, 2004)

damn, your abs look fabulous


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

john33 said:


> you must really have come down, lol youve even lost it from your feet, theres no way your slippers would fit you now, ha ha


No body got that. I think that is some funny sh1t. Check out the pic again and look to the right on the carpet.

Mate you are looking really good. Very lean and nice semetry. What is your diet?

What are your stats?


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

winger said:


> No body got that. I think that is some funny sh1t. Check out the pic again and look to the right on the carpet.
> 
> Mate you are looking really good. Very lean and nice semetry. What is your diet?
> 
> What are your stats?


Man i thought i was alone in that, as usual you saved me dudue well done

On the other hand doesnt he look good, should do well i think!


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

Looks natural to me, good work mate, let us know how it goes (out of intrest, are your natural?)


----------



## shakey (Jun 8, 2004)

Well the show i was entering next Sat has been cancelled GUTTED!!

So now doing the Mr Plymouth 1st timers 2morrow nite,a bit of a rush to be ready with tan etc !

but didnt want to waste the last 9 weeks hard work!!

here is some pics taken 2nite ,2morrow i will be om stage  ****ting myself now


----------



## shakey (Jun 8, 2004)

one more!

not natural cheater 

wish me luck


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

howd you get on?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Shakey, how did you do?


----------



## shakey (Jun 8, 2004)

Chuffed to bits i came 3rd,still smiling now

here is a few pics


----------



## shakey (Jun 8, 2004)

Here is another


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Now that is my favorite pick

Looking good bro!

I wish I was that lean, I would have a harum (sp).


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Most impressive mate. Very nicely done.


----------



## RUSC (Sep 13, 2004)

Big congrats cousin on comin 3rd in your 1st comp. Lookin real good. Sorry I couldn't be there to support you.

Just started my 12 week run for the BDFPA SW Divisionals, OUCH!

Will pop into see you at the Gym sometime.


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

nice pic


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

good stuff mate


----------



## shakey (Jun 8, 2004)

Sorry guys 4got to mention i picked up this little baby at the W.F.B.B. Welsh Championships on sunday at Port Talbot,  another 3rd place trophy

Seen Flex Lewis doing hig guest posing & looking good


----------



## RUSC (Sep 13, 2004)

shakey said:


> Sorry guys 4got to mention i picked up this little baby at the W.F.B.B. Welsh Championships on sunday at Port Talbot,  another 3rd place trophy
> 
> Seen Flex Lewis doing hig guest posing & looking good


Nice one, you keep going like this cous and your gona need a bigger shelf!


----------



## Harry1436114491 (Oct 8, 2003)

Nice one shakey on both comps, I know there are some big old boys in Plymouth so that's a great result.  Do you and RUSC train together?


----------



## shakey (Jun 8, 2004)

No Harry m8 we dont,did train at the same gym a couple of years ago & i keep trying to get him to come back:rolleyes: as you might have quess we are related!

Entered The Leamington Spa show Yesterday but didnt get placed,that was a big line up & a big step up in class for me,those guys were out of my league, but still enjoyed it,& 2 out of 3 aint bad!

thats the end of my dieting & comps now for a while ,time to eat


----------



## RUSC (Sep 13, 2004)

Unlucky on that 3rd comp cous. Time 2 lay down the foundations 4 next year. 

As I said before I will try 2 get over ASAP, just a bit swamped with work & studies. Just about got enough time 2 train. 

Confirmed date for the SW Divisional comp is 5th Dec 2004.


----------

